# beaded Christmas bells?



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Several years ago I made bells from beads.They were on one continuos string.Now I CAN"T find the pattern and a friend has also asked me for it.Anybody have the pattern??? -Robin


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

No, but if you get it I would like it. Those are beautiful!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

now I know i had this pattern . I think it's out at the country place among my old craft books. I'll check it out as soon as I recover from rolling over my mower. I never did make it but always wanted to .I think I will this winter if i can find it. ........Georgia.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I would love to have this too. Is it inexpensive to make?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

What a beautiful Christmas bell!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I think you might a bigger response if you were to ask people who actually do beading.

Try going here.................. http://www.beadstylemag.com/bds/community/forum/ and ask about your bell pattern. There are several forums you can ask on, "Beaders helping beaders"
"Help! Where can I find?" 
"Seed Beads"

You'll need to register to post, but it's quick and easy, plus free.

You might also want to check out http://www.bead-patterns.com and do a search there. They just may have it, there's 1,000's of patterns (some free, some to buy).

.
.


----------

